# Phantom 722K on my Network



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

A few months ago Dish sent me a replacement 722 because of a hard drive failure in my original 722. Since then I see a 722 and a 722K on my Win 7 home network. When I view properties for each device, the serial number and MAC address of the 722 match the replacement 722. However, the serial number and MAC address for the "phantom" 722K do not match any device in my house. The MAC address for the 722K also does not match either the Home Plug or Ethernet MAC addresses in the 722.

My network is 100% wired, no wireless. Always has been. I do have two neighbors with Dish but they both have 722's as well. Given I don't use wireless it would appear that it's not one of those boxes connecting my the network. I did a lookup on the 722K MAC address and it shows it is assigned to Dish Network. I have a table of MAC addresses for every device on the network and the 722K MAC doesn't match any of those either. Finally, it doesn't matter whether the 722 is on or off, the 722K MAC address appears on the network.

Any thoughts about where this is coming from? Thanks.


----------



## Dang The Hung (May 8, 2005)

try clearing the arp cache on your computer.

http://www.technoxx.com/clear-arp-cache.html


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"*Win 7 home network*" - the answer is there, not in your network.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Dang The Hung said:


> try clearing the arp cache on your computer.
> 
> http://www.technoxx.com/clear-arp-cache.html


Thanks. I followed the instructions in the link you provided and the 722K no longer appears on my Network nor as a device on my router. I've turned the 722 on and off a few times. Nada on the 722k.

Still a mystery how it got there in the first place but I don't care now. Problem solved!


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I spoke too soon in my previous post. Clearing the arp cache was only a temporary fix. The phantom 722K shows up on my network again and my router has assigned an IP address to whatever that device is. Just to reiterate:

1. I've never had a 722K.
2. Network is 100% wired, no wireless.
3. 722K MAC address does not match my 722 HomePlug or Ethernet MAC's.
4. I can account for every device on my network except this one.

I did not have this issue prior to swapping my old 722 for a new one a couple months ago so somehow I believe it's tied to the new 722. Gremlins?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, try to ping it to check if the device is alive ... Then run port probe to find what services available ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You don't live in an apartment by any chance do you? IF you are using HomePlug,, it wouldn't be entirely impossible for a neighbor on the adjoining wall to be able to access your HomePlug if the circuits aren't completely isolated.


----------



## Dang The Hung (May 8, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You don't live in an apartment by any chance do you? IF you are using HomePlug,, it wouldn't be entirely impossible for a neighbor on the adjoining wall to be able to access your HomePlug if the circuits aren't completely isolated.


This.

Also too, if you have more than one computer on your network, you'll need to clear the arp cache on those as well.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Well, try to ping it to check if the device is alive ... Then run port probe to find what services available ...


I can ping the device and it is active. A port scan shows the same port activity for both the 722 and the 722K.



Stewart Vernon said:


> You don't live in an apartment by any chance do you? IF you are using HomePlug, it wouldn't be entirely impossible for a neighbor on the adjoining wall to be able to access your HomePlug if the circuits aren't completely isolated.


No, I live in a detached house. My 722 is connected to the router via Homeplug and the MAC address on the router matches the 722 Homeplug MAC address.


----------



## Dang The Hung (May 8, 2005)

Do you have a sling adapter connected to your 722?


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Dang The Hung said:


> This.
> 
> Also too, if you have more than one computer on your network, you'll need to clear the arp cache on those as well.


I just cleared the arp cache (again) on both my laptop and my desktop computers. Before I did this I checked the cache on both computers and the 722K was listed. It's gone now, for the time being at least, not in the cache and no IP address assigned to it on the router.



Dang The Hung said:


> Do you have a sling adapter connected to your 722?


No sling adapter. I have one 722 running in Single Mode. No other Dish devices in the house.

Just for kicks, I installed a spare router as an Access Point in Client/Bridge mode, removed the HomePlug adapter, and ran an Ethernet cable from the 722 to a LAN port on the A/P. The 722 Ethernet MAC address now shows up on the router with an IP address. No 722K, yet. We'll see.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Interesting case ... I would install sniffer and watch how the unknown 722K will request DHCP lease. I'd like to be in.  But you're to far to South ...


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

palerider said:


> removed the HomePlug adapter,.


Your neighbors receiver was connecting through your homeplug adapter.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

n0qcu said:


> Your neighbors receiver was connecting through your homeplug adapter.


Really? My neighbors' receivers (which are 722's, NOT 722K's) in separate houses, 200' and 300' away respectively, were connecting through my HomePlug adapter? Neat trick! So, riddle me this: now that I've removed the HomePlug adapter and my 722 is hard-wired via its Ethernet port to my router, what is your _Wizard of Oz_ explanation for why there is still a 722K attached to my router?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

palerider said:


> Really? My neighbors' receivers (which are 722's, NOT 722K's) in separate houses, 200' and 300' away respectively, were connecting through my HomePlug adapter? Neat trick! So, riddle me this: now that I've removed the HomePlug adapter and my 722 is hard-wired via its Ethernet port to my router, what is your _Wizard of Oz_ explanation for why there is still a 722K attached to my router?


Is your 722 receiver still plugged into a wall outlet? The 722 receiver has built-in Homeplug that you cannot turn off... it also has Dishcomm... and through that can share its internet connection with another Dishcomm/Homeplug Dish receiver.

Not saying it is for sure what is happening.. but still technically possible someone else is piggybacking through your 722.

To be 100% sure that is not happening, you will need to plug your 722 into a surge protector or something that filters out that signal.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

A UPS would also do a good job of filtering out the Homeplug.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Is your 722 receiver still plugged into a wall outlet? The 722 receiver has built-in Homeplug that you cannot turn off... it also has Dishcomm... and through that can share its internet connection with another Dishcomm/Homeplug Dish receiver.
> 
> Not saying it is for sure what is happening.. but still technically possible someone else is piggybacking through your 722.
> 
> To be 100% sure that is not happening, you will need to plug your 722 into a surge protector or something that filters out that signal.


I get what you're saying and I agree it could still be technically possible. In an earlier post I said that I removed the HomePlug adapter. I was referring to the HomePlug adapter which was connected to my router. It's now gone. I know I can't disable the HomePlug adapter built into the 722. However, with no Homeplug connection to the router I don't see how the 722 Homeplug adapter can connect to the router.

My 722 is now connected to the router with an Ethernet cable. When I check the Network Status on the 722, the HomePlug MAC address has no IP address and the Ethernet MAC address does. These match the MAC and IP addresses on the router. Also there is a 722K with an IP address assigned. As I've said before, the 722K MAC address does not match any device in my house.

Just to make sure I've isolated the 722 HomePlug from the network, I unplugged it from the wall and plugged it into my surge protector. The surge protector does block the Homeplug signal. Cleared the arp caches on both computers as suggested by another poster, reset the router, and set up Ethernet connection again on the 722.

All is well except that the Phantom 722K is attached to the router and has an IP address. I looked at the router log and the IP address was assigned to the 722K right after it assigned an IP address to the 722 MAC address. IMHO the problem has to be the 722.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

palerider said:


> I get what you're saying and I agree it could still be technically possible. In an earlier post I said that I removed the HomePlug adapter. I was referring to the HomePlug adapter which was connected to my router. It's now gone. I know I can't disable the HomePlug adapter built into the 722. However, with no Homeplug connection to the router I don't see how the 722 Homeplug adapter can connect to the router.


Since your later testing eliminated the possibility, you already know it isn't happening... but... in case you didn't understand how it could have happened.

The 622/722/922 receivers are not only HomePlug built-in for connection to the Homeplug adapter at the router BUT also have something called DishComm which allows Dish receivers to connect to each other and share a single ethernet connection.

So... you could have a router without Homeplug, and a 722 connected via ethernet but power plugged to the wall and a 722K plugged to a wall and the 722K can connect to the internet through DishComm connecting to the 722 and sharing its ethernet connection.

I used to do that (share a connection)... you can also share the phone line... i.e. connect a phone like to one receiver and all the others can via DishComm use that phone line that is only connected to the one receiver.

That's why it was good to completely remove that possibility from the equation to be sure.



palerider said:


> Just to make sure I've isolated the 722 HomePlug from the network, I unplugged it from the wall and plugged it into my surge protector. The surge protector does block the Homeplug signal. Cleared the arp caches on both computers as suggested by another poster, reset the router, and set up Ethernet connection again on the 722.
> 
> All is well except that the Phantom 722K is attached to the router and has an IP address. I looked at the router log and the IP address was assigned to the 722K right after it assigned an IP address to the 722 MAC address. IMHO the problem has to be the 722.


I know you said you don't have any wireless devices.. but are you sure your router isn't wireless capable? IF you have wireless capable router, but aren't using it yourself for any devices... you may not have secured it either and a neighbor could be connecting that way.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

> I know you said you don't have any wireless devices.. but are you sure your router isn't wireless capable? IF you have wireless capable router, but aren't using it yourself for any devices... you may not have secured it either and a neighbor could be connecting that way.


Good explanation on how Homeplug/Ethernet work via DishComm. I see how that could happen IF I ever had a 722K.

I do have a wireless capable router and I used WPA2-PSK (AES) security along with MAC filtering. However, when I switched to wired connections, I disabled all wireless functions in the router. I verified this by trying to connect wirelessly with my laptop. My network does not appear in the available connections list.

As I mentioned in my earlier post, this issue popped up after I received the replacement 722 from Dish. I checked my Dish account and the 722 serial number matches the serial number of the 722 that shows up in my Windows 7 network. I also checked the serial number of the phantom 722K against my old 722. Not even close.

I've spent way too much time on this and there doesn't seem to be a solution.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

Maybe dirt could trace the serial number?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

palerider said:


> Good explanation on how Homeplug/Ethernet work via DishComm. I see how that could happen IF I ever had a 722K.


Thanks... I figured it was worth explaining even though you did rule it out, just in case it comes up again maybe you (or someone with a similar problem) will remember this thread.



palerider said:


> I do have a wireless capable router and I used WPA2-PSK (AES) security along with MAC filtering. However, when I switched to wired connections, I disabled all wireless functions in the router.
> 
> ...
> 
> I've spent way too much time on this and there doesn't seem to be a solution.


Yeah... I can't think of anything else... so unless someone is leaching your internet bandwidth in a noticeable way, I'm not sure what else you could do. I suppose you could explicitly ban the 722K MAC address within your router and that would stop it from showing up again. If you did that, and you don't get any complaints... then you can wash your hands of it.


----------

